# GT Pro Performer Team Model Survivor



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 2, 2015)

Scooped up this old GT this morning, seems like just the bike I wanted but couldn't afford.

Save for the grips, brake pads, and tires this bad boy seems all originale!
Light scuffs to some decals, a bit of evidence of neglect but it's all there and looks great!
Crankset itself seems like a lower end 1 piece but it has the stock pink sugino plate with GT-winged stamp chainwheel so I spose original? 

Prolly go up on the trading block soon before a local craigslist and possible future bay listing so open to offers.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 3, 2015)

WOW!Nice score!!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 3, 2015)

*More Pictures*

Cleaned up the GT a bit more, got a few answers and a few more questions. 

First and foremost, what is the little 'braze-on' above the bottom bracket? I haven't seen it on all the Pro Freestyles, so what do we have there?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is a Serial Image, I've read some confusing and contradictory jargon about the GT serial work:

Update: 
Kinesis built frame in Taiwan, assembled in the US Sept 1988.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2015)

Man does that ever take me back. What is that like 1987.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 3, 2015)

*Couple more angles*

Last couple pictures...


----------



## freddy (Apr 3, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## pkschul (May 12, 2016)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that is not an 87 GT Pro Freestyle Tour (much less a Team Model).
No 990 brake bosses behind the bottom bracket is the first sign. Taiwan SN is another. All Pro Performers and Pro Freestyle Tours of that era were  made in the US factory. That looks to be a late 80s or early 90s Performer or Vertigo. Somebody put those decals on there later on.

The braze on above the BB shell is a chainguard mount bracket. Yet another telltale sign of a lower end bike.


----------



## Stewie (May 17, 2016)

^^^ This is correct.... Also the newer logo on the chainstay is a 90s giveaway


----------

